# Cool Rat Cage for Sale!



## GottaLoveEm (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a cool three-level rate cage, custom made, black PVC-coating protected with a pull out cleaning tray that measures 18Deep x 24wide x 36High!

Let me know if you are interested!

It was $125 New; and I am selling for $60!

Much thanks,
Fellow Rat Lover xo


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

posting this five times was absolutely unnecessary, please do not spam.

we are in the process of setting up rules for advertisements on this forum, so this post may be deleted in the near future. in the meantime, you need to add more information, such as your location and photos, since people will want to see the structure of this cage since it is handmade.


----------



## GottaLoveEm (Feb 4, 2011)

OOpppss I am so sorry for I am new to this forum and really didn't understand how to post as well as if any of my posts appeared anywhere because I couldn't find them. Please forgive me.

We live in Lancaster County. I do have a photo and hopefully it posted. Let me know.

Much thanks. :'(


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ah, is it a custom martins cage? ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If I was closer I'd snatch that up.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Lancaster County, PA?


----------



## ratlover4evr (Apr 14, 2012)

*My price....*

I will give you 50$ for it. Can you post pics of it?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Where are you selling from?


----------

